# Portraits outdoors with more than one person.



## Ozarker (Feb 3, 2017)

I really need some help with lighting.

I've had good success lighting a single person with flash and a 72" umbrella when it comes to setting the mood I want, even that beautiful Rembrandt look.

The problem is that I have never shot more than one person and never in just a straight commercial type of situation and had any such success.

My subject is two people: a 60+ year old woman (Very overweight) and her late 30s husband (Very fit). The shoot will be outdoors in the spring.

In past experience with a mother (50s) and grown son the lines on the mother's face were shadowed badly and she looked terrible even though she is a beautiful woman in person. I never even showed her the photos of her.

I knew then that I probably should not use any kind of shadow on the face an older woman in close up portrait session unless the session calls for such. I'm thinking I should use plenty of fill light to get rid of the shadows in the deep wrinkles.

Can somebody here let me know whether I am looking at this correctly? I'm not getting paid (It was offered, but I have declined) and prefer not to be given any money. I want the practice, and feel what I might learn from this opportunity will make it worth it for me. I'm just a hobbyist anyway and not nearly on the level most of you here are on. However, I do want to learn.

Thank all of you in advance for any guidance you can give me.


----------

